
3 things I learned during 4+ years at Uber - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/learned-4-years-uber
======
Smudge
Surge pricing was a brilliant way to ensure the marketplace could deliver when
demand for drivers was high and/or supply was low, but it's also an example of
why a "free" market can really screw over individuals at the worst time, when
they really need a ride the most, for whatever reason.

It's a tough problem to crack and you can sort of see any solution Uber offers
to customers as a form of market regulation.

